# Ren and Me + Patches ( and soon #3)



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

awww @gingerscout I wish I could help out with the english riding. Keep writing down those goals you want and watch out for opportunity. You just never know.

For the last several years I cared for DH with increasing dependence with the last two years having very little time to myself, having my own horse was in my wildest dreams. Now I have two (thought neither is the chestnut mare i imagined, lol).

Keep dreaming


----------



## TuyaGirl (Mar 14, 2014)

Just enjoy your horse the best way possible! You seem to be a really good fit. You never know what awaits across the corner, if the opportunity arises grab it, if not no big deal. Lovely pictures, I loved the rolling one


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

@gingerscout I would say to make your goals more in line with how your riding has been - so say "next year I am going to ride 25 miles in June and july and 28 miles in Aug" I found myself making unobtainable goals once I was able to really start riding after my kids were older. I was always disappointed - once my goals were a little more practical I often met and exceeded them.

I have family and friends in FL with horses and would say some goals may be harder there because hot weather riding can be hard on horse and rider. My cousin and friend are just now really ramping up their riding while I am seeing my riding time come to a screeching halt because winter is fast approaching. My cousin lives in St Pete and my friend lives near Palm Coast - my friend relocated there for a job in 2012 and has often said horsekeeping in FL is very different than IL but she loves it there!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

@carshon.. St. Pete is area a lot of my family is from, probably be within 45 min or so of there when we move, just not near the water

I do plan to enjoy my horse the best I can.. I just wish I was able to do more, and actually feel like I am accomplishing things and learning new things at times, and not rehashing the same issues over and over for years at a time.

I got a nice bareback ride again today.. chilly and I felt like it.. Renegade was super buddy buddy today,like totally up my rear.. which was nice as I haven't been feeling too great mentally the last few days. It was nice to feel needed and like he wanted to hang with me.. he even called for me in the crossties when I walked around the corner.. ( which I know isn't good but he never does things like that, like he was telling me to come back..ha ha)


----------



## Kriva (Dec 11, 2015)

gingerscout said:


> No trails today.. wicked thunderstorms and really foggy this morning.. so go figure. Ren got a trim instead. I have been doing a lot of soul searching the last few days, I set the same goals every year, and every year I fail to make them.. so I have decided after 5 years of trying and failing I no longer am going to make goals/ have dreams of what I would like to accomplish.. not worth it making me upset every year. So whatever happens happens , if I get to do some things I have always wanted to do, great, if not.. I'll stay an adult beginner for the rest of my life and be happy about it. So no longer worrying about trail riding, ever doing a show, riding a horse that isn't mine, or the big one trying to ride English... that one I have been wanting to do since I was 10 or so.. going on 34.. never happened once and I doubt it's going to happen in my lifetime at this rate..I am not buying English tack to try it once and see if I want to continue.. so I dust my hands and just move on.. I plan on doing what I can do, and learning what I can on my own. I plan on keeping this up to date with my adventures and still flooding this with pictures



You can always find a barn in your area that gives lessons in either hunter/jumper or dressage. Sometimes they will allow just a 1 or 2 lesson plan instead of having to commit to a month or more. This would give you the chance to ride English and another person's horse...two items on your list. Then you'll know if you like it before committing to it financially by purchasing tack. I don't know how things are in your area, but around here I pay $60 or $65 per private lesson. That's well worth the price if you find you don't like it as much as you thought you would.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Kriva said:


> You can always find a barn in your area that gives lessons in either hunter/jumper or dressage. Sometimes they will allow just a 1 or 2 lesson plan instead of having to commit to a month or more. This would give you the chance to ride English and another person's horse...two items on your list. Then you'll know if you like it before committing to it financially by purchasing tack. I don't know how things are in your area, but around here I pay $60 or $65 per private lesson. That's well worth the price if you find you don't like it as much as you thought you would.


See if it were that easy I would have done it years ago.. try calling a barn, and say you want an English lesson, on their horse, in their tack, and oh yeah, I've never done it before and weigh close to 300 pounds.. Usually the ones that don't immediately hang up on me, after they finish laughing ask if I am serious and then hang up on me.. now you see why I haven't. I even had a job at a barn where they had horses that would be fine for me lesson wise, but they were of the mind of no one over 200 pounds should ride anything mentality, and said even if I worked there it wouldn't be fair for them to let me and turn away others.. 99% of English barns in 200 miles of me have a 200 lb limit for lessons OR LESS. It's made me realize that the English world is not Big person friendly in my experiences


----------



## Dragoon (Nov 25, 2013)

I sense your frustration, but sadly, its just economics.

I am in my late fourties, and started riding four years ago at a small (8 lesson horses) English barn. The first thing I noticed was that all the school horses were so small! There were three that were 15 hands, the others were large ponies. 
Being new and not knowing how much a horse can carry, I kept asking "Am I too big for this horse?". I am 5'4" and 115lbs. Not large, but I felt large compared to the 12 year olds all riding...Still, I was disappointed I wouldn't be getting to ride 'real' horses. Just child-sized mounts. 

The answer I got was, smaller horses were cheaper to feed, bed, and medicate. And since very few adults, if ever, asked about lessons, it made sense to purchase large ponies. We don't even have stalls big enough for a big horse.

We had one student, who was 20ish and weighed about 240lbs. She very much wanted to jump at higher levels, but couldn't find a barn to accommodate her. She said she felt stuck at the cross rails level forever because, understandably, no one wanted to destroy the joints of their small horses for one student. We all cringed when she jumped our slender Morab over two feet. That horses' back legs started to make popping sounds before she was sold. (She's now at a little kid's lesson barn, yay.) 
Sadly, buying her own horse is the only way I can see for her to reach her goals. What she wants is to do everything the 100lb kids are doing, but...horses appropriate for her size cost way more. 

As for me, I got over my disdain for ponies when I rode the smallest one at our barn. He is 14.1 and the biggest horse I ever rode. He is now mine, and I am proud to call him a pony.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for your response. It makes sense, and I understand that, but I know the barn I worked for had 2 percherons, and 2-3 more 16+ hand stocky draft crosses.. it still was a no go. Anyways.. I'm done trying to learn it.. no sense if guaranteed to fail. I'll just stick with what I have and can ride, and be happy with it.. and try not to get jealous or mad at myself for things other people can do that I can't


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

gingerscout said:


> Thanks for your response. It makes sense, and I understand that, but I know the barn I worked for had 2 percherons, and 2-3 more 16+ hand stocky draft crosses.. it still was a no go. Anyways.. I'm done trying to learn it.. no sense if guaranteed to fail. I'll just stick with what I have and can ride, and be happy with it.. and try not to get jealous or mad at myself for things other people can do that I can't


percheron and draft should easily carry your weight. but you dont get to choose i guess. while you getting ready to move just watch videos of events you want to do and read rules and work on it. once in a while get your wife to take a video so you can see what you are not doing right. when you're feeling down just think about how the move can work to your advantage.

I confess, i think the weather here isn't just being difficult, it is downright obstructive!!!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Haven't had much to add.. just been riding around property by myself.. boring boring.. nothing to update, except trying to expedite the moving process.. been calling hopefully I can go early as January early/ mid . I am either going to look for boarding down there, or look for somewhere else to ride and keep my horses here. I'm tired of feeling like everyone works so hard to do what they want, but I work just as hard ( even harder sometimes I think as I have no help or instruction or anyone to tell me what I am doing wrong) and if I don't get to do what I work hard and spend my money on.. I am just a glorified peon, and it shouldn't matter, whom is not as special as the people who get what they want, no matter how hard I work to achieve it


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Try and take your horses, it will be worth it in the long run. Easy is not guaranteed. !!

January is not too far away.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

So it was cold and no one was around the barn due to the weather outside so I decided I would stay in the barn and warm up, He is getting so fluffy, he is a walking berber carpet. I hooked him up to the cross ties and hopped up on him bareback.. Yes I know (That's a no no) but I have done that for time I had him and we just hang out sometimes. I stretched out and laid my head against his neck and passed out.. I actually fell asleep on him, he was warm.. was only 20 min or so, he didn't move a muscle. He just stood there with his leg cocked and probably passed out himself..LOL.. and some random pics I snagged over the last couple of days there


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I had some decent days been riding as much as I can.. the weather won't be like this for long, so take advantage of it. The parks are closed most of the days I can ride this week and next for deer reduction hunts.... so I hope there's a good day after Thanksgiving to still go. Got a ride off the property in the other day, and got to ride a wonderful appaloosa today, and my horse.. mine was bareback.. then other saddled and stirrups were a tad bit too short..so my legs are killing me..LOL. I just wish we could have a decently warm day without 30mph winds. We also are total suckers and got a new puppy or rescued one.. another German Shepherd, and makes our expensive pure breed look like a mutt I swear, this is a NICE dog, and well put together, needs to gain 8-10 pounds though, but he's also going to be 100+ pounds, big boy.. total love bug too.. our rescue we have adopted from in the past got him in, and we fell in love with him


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Congrats on the dog! Also, don?t let other people get you down when it comes to riding. It is hard to do, but sometimes you need to be the one to give yourself encouragement. When we stop looking for it from others is usually when we start to actually find it. I don?t know much about the English world of riding myself, but there are many different cultures of riding and eventually you will find where you belong.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Little ( well 80 lb ) 6-8 month old Jager comes home tomorrow.. vet thinks he is Czech lines, and a quality dog.. someone asked us if he was a Police Dog Dropout for being too nice.. which I doubt, but never know.. Pics will come when he comes home tomorrow


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Kudos to you for riding at all! We have not been out for over a week. I have tomorrow off but it rained here this morning so not sure that my plans to ride are going to happen. I envy those that have trails to ride at home or barn. I can't ride in the fields here and semi traffic on the roads is insane and not safe for horse or rider. Once state parks close we are doomed to ride at home in the hay field (4 acres) and it is boring!

Fingers crossed your move comes sooner than later.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

carshon said:


> Kudos to you for riding at all! We have not been out for over a week. I have tomorrow off but it rained here this morning so not sure that my plans to ride are going to happen. I envy those that have trails to ride at home or barn. I can't ride in the fields here and semi traffic on the roads is insane and not safe for horse or rider. Once state parks close we are doomed to ride at home in the hay field (4 acres) and it is boring!
> 
> Fingers crossed your move comes sooner than later.


 where I first had him, the people I bought him from lived on a 55 mph interstate, and all I had was the 4 acres of pastures to ride in.. the fields around and forest behind their house was a no ride zone( owner of the properties said no way). Where I currently reside the owner of the barn has permission to ride in every field for a 10 mile radius . I went out riding a couple times with another boarder, and she was just like let's cut through this field.. and we did, sure enough we came across the farmer out in a side by side getting his combine ready to finish picking the 1/3 of a field he had left, and he waved and said have a good ride,.. so it's really nice to have that option, I don't have an indoor either, so I feel you there, and usually we have snow by now


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

So Jager has been here 24 hours now.. he isn't used to sleeping in a crate at night.. so he was very vocal about it..LOL. I know I promised pics.. I am trying to get some good ones, but man he won't sit still. I hope to ride tomorrow morning before the rain hits. I have 6 days off next week but I have to have some surgery, I went in to have some stuff looked at and Dr. found a lump he didn't like, so it has to come off.. There is a 75% chance its nothing, but 25% cancerous chance.. and I'm worried till it comes off and gets Biopsied. That and my Depression is horrible right now, and I feel totally alone, and every where I go it seems people are straight up ignoring me, Friends, family, My Hay Guy, people I ride with, and the general chat topics here, where 8-10 people try their best to quote everyone but suprisingly never me.. I rarely get likes.. guess I should get the memo and stay here.. LOL.. At least you nice people talk to me and I don't feel so alone, at least for a bit.. I should stop.. this is supposed to be a Happy Topic, not me complaining all the time.. *hides*


----------



## laffysapphy (Sep 25, 2017)

Ren and Patches are adorable! 

I'm on the east coast of Florida near Palm Beach, about 45 mins from Wellington(big english area). The one good thing about Florida is that it never snows! The heat takes a little bit to get used to, but you'll love it down here. I would bring the horses, there are plenty of boarding barns!

Don't worry about the "complaining", I go through the same thing often and it helps to have someone to talk to. I hope the lump turns out to be nothing, and I can't wait to see Jager!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Just snapped a couple pics now of him.. not great but its something..LOL


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Jager is beautiful, Im sure he will love his new home. 

Im sorry the depression is bad at the moment Gingerscout, not helped by worrying about the biopsy results. I hope you have some sort of prescription medication for it, its not something you can fight on your own.

Have you ever tried anything like visualisation or meditation? Does it help?

Keep thinking about your plans for Florida, its something to look forward to. Im wanting to say the 'right thing' here, but I am lucky enough not to have suffered really serious depression so don't fully understand what best helps :hug:


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Jager is beautiful, Im sure he will love his new home.
> 
> Im sorry the depression is bad at the moment Gingerscout, not helped by worrying about the biopsy results. I hope you have some sort of prescription medication for it, its not something you can fight on your own.
> 
> ...


I always used riding as my stress relief and way to feel better.. but I rarely get to do what I want.. so It's hard to use that anymore.. Could drink. buuuuttttttt I doubt people would like that option. Then I get all these people who try to act like they are better than me because they work hard and get results, but I shouldn't get upset no matter how much I work and never achieve things that I should just roll over and accept defeat.. which really does not help my case any. I get it.. they are awesome.. I am not.. oh well for me..LOL. And when it comes to the biopsy.. if its nothing, it's nothing.. and if its bad.. then I guess I weigh my options and go from there. I haven't ridden in probably a week.. haven't felt up to it. I was going to go today, but 29 degrees outside with 30 mph constant winds.. I said pass. Thanksgiving is Thursday, hope everyone has a good one.. My Birthday is slowly coming around as well.. I hit that stage that I don't actually want a thing, wife has to work and so do I and I'll spend the evening alone anyways.. There have been a lot of celebrity deaths this year, and someone we knew went in for a checkup and was diagnosed with an advanced stage of fast moving cancer, and died within 21/2 weeks.. was sad, she was a grandma of my daughters best friend.. It has been weighing on my mind lately A lot. I don't want to say that I am to that point in my life, but I am close. Last time I got this bad a few years ago, I nearly didn't come out of it.. and did things I'll have to live with my entire life. I honestly don't know what typing here will do.. maybe trying to convince myself that people listen, I don't know.. I know everyone says god has a plan for us.. I sure wish I knew what it was, because I feel I am comic relief to him sometimes. Oh well time to open another beer and get another jack and coke.. maybe I can drink the bottle tonight


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

god's comic relief . . . that i can relate to, i have often felt that i am the joke! Not feeling like riding is just fine and I don't ride when it is windy and i would bet our winds havent got that high!! I hope you have a stack of pizza to go with that alcohol, needs something to absorb it!

nobody is better than you, they may be better at some things, but not everything. Sometimes people act like they think they are better, when they are afraid they are not. Confident people don't tend to act like that, they have no need so they are just genuine people. So maybe you are better than they are.

so you have a night on your own. *sigh* how lucky are you!! 

and the best thing for hangover the next day especially if you have nausea, is dry cornflakes (no sugar or milk). . . tried and true!! don't beat jack up too badly and its the coke most likely to make you sick!!!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I wish I could make you stop comparing yourself to others, or feeling the need to get approval. I know it?s hard to understand, but no person is any better than any other. We all make mistakes and we all have successes. 

I read an article once about linear thinking. God shows us with the seasons, but everything is cyclical. Knowing you are in your winter doesn?t mean that spring isn?t around the corner. The article showed that other cultures that think of things as always moving in a circle are much healthier because they don?t believe that everything continues in the direction it seems to be headed.

Our brains seem to want to make everything negative when we are at our low points. Think about your marriage. When we are fighting we only remember the bad times and struggle to even think a positive time existed with our spouse, but eventually we are happy again and think loving thoughts. 

My girls and I have a thing we call ?three things? and we do it every morning. We come up with two great moments from the prior day and one random great memory. It helps you to start focusing on the positive instead of getting stuck thinking only bad things happen. Sometimes it?s hard to think of something, but there is always something.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

@gingerscout Depression makes you feel isolated and skews your perception. My husband has suffered from depression for many years - and 20 years ago almost did not come out of it. It took a lot of counseling and some medication to help. He is in a far better place now and can mostly control it with mediation and believe it or not his diet. I respect you for putting your real self out on the forum. It is hard and can make you feel vulnerable. Unfortunately, many of us on here share the same life issues you do. Not enough money, not enough time or not enough drive. I don't really see you as different or in a different situation than most of my friends and family. 

We genuinely do feel for you here and want you to feel better. Counseling can help and there are ways to get help pay for counseling ( I know - this is how we did it) My husband worked second shift for many years and we only saw each other on the weekends. When he left that job he worked second shift weekends (Sat-Mon) so my weekends were shot as well. We did that for 10 years until he switched to the morning shift on weekends - so at least I get to see him weekend afternoons until he goes to bed at 7 (wakes up at 3am) I have spent many birthday's, anniversaries, weddings, funerals and most social events by myself (I have been married 23 years) 

I know it is hard but positive affirmation does work. That is part of the meditation my husband does. And you can meditate from horse back as well.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Dad I want your Mountain Dew it tastes yummy


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

not surprising, that s**t is pure sugar. Worst drink ever to spill in a car, it will even drag the ants in!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

So after being literally stood up multiple times, I snapped, I called my vet and the person I got him from saying I am selling him do you know of anyone interested.. needless to say I love my vet.. she told me she wouldn't let me sell him, she would rather have me pay board and do absolutely nothing with him till we move, then sell him and regret it.. and our area has to be the worst area in the world to own a horse if you want to trail ride. So I have a brand new xbox.. going to sit inside and play video games, if Riding is just going to add to my depression, I guess I have to find other ways to preoccupy my time


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Gosh, it is hard to decide whether to hit the 'like' button on your post. 

I do like and even admire you for the things you do and accomplish through major depression. Which I also have. So when I'm done here, and if I actually hit the submit reply button, I will go back and like your post even if it does not convey a happy message.

You seem very cynical with a dry humor, and I see that even if a story starts out on a good note it twists into depression taking over. That would be what any posts I might make would probably be like, so when I read yours it sometimes brings a wry smile to me. But although I type out replies, I rarely have the guts to actually post them. I hope you can understand where I am coming from.

To me it seems you have so much better of a 'horsey' situation than I do! 

You have a trustworthy trained trail horse that can be ridden regularly. 
I have a horse who is not sound except for light walk trot. He was not fully trained before those issues came up and really he is not safe at all.

You have a boarding situation where there likely is an arena of some sort or place to ride. And have ridden out on trails safely.
I keep mine alone on the small property of someone who used to have horses. The tiny barn is on a weedy lot that is a watershed, constantly a quagmire of mucky mud. There is no designated riding area, or place for one. The only level-ish place more than 50 ft across is mud on one side and the remains of an old slag/gravel pile on the other side.

Your horse is older (I think), you are younger and will probably outlive him to have another horse.
My horse is only 11, I am 63. I will keep him, as not likely to find a good home for him. He may outlive me, if not I'll probably be too old to get another.

If I could, I would snatch Ren up in a minute. But I have no money to buy, no money to keep him either.
You should not trade in the activity of seeing, caring, riding your horse for xbox. It would be detrimental to good helth and diet.

Ren reminds me of Dewey, you may have seen other posts about how much Dewey, @Change 's horse M&M, and @evilamc 's Jax look alike. The 4 of them would make a great quad-drill team if we ever got them together. Of course my daughter would have to let me 'borrow' Dewey - who used to be mine.

I'm going to hit that button now before I chicken out.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

@anndankev Funny you say that! GS and I used to talk more and always joked that Ren and Jax would be trouble makers!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL, yes, troublemakers.

The trouble would be that I would take any one or all four of them. Then I would be in real trouble.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

anndankev said:


> LOL, yes, troublemakers.
> 
> The trouble would be that I would take any one or all four of them. Then I would be in real trouble.


Haha! Catch me on a day when Jax ****es me off and hes all yours  Hes got a lot of personality to put up with.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

gingerscout said:


> Thanks for your response. It makes sense, and I understand that, but I know the barn I worked for had 2 percherons, and 2-3 more 16+ hand stocky draft crosses.. it still was a no go. Anyways.. I'm done trying to learn it.. no sense if guaranteed to fail. I'll just stick with what I have and can ride, and be happy with it.. and try not to get jealous or mad at myself for things other people can do that I can't


Just a thought on that one, it is not only about having the horse to carry a larger rider, they have to have tack that will work for both..My horse was English all her life, until I got her and started her western. I kind of maybe, think I want to try her English, but guess what, currently my backside and my saddle do not match...the former is kind of large for the latter...It is a fantastic backside, and a great saddle, but they don't match! It is a huge investment to have a range of saddles that will fit a horse, and a variety of riders....





gingerscout said:


> So I have a brand new xbox.. going to sit inside and play video games, if Riding is just going to add to my depression, I guess I have to find other ways to preoccupy my time


That is a worrying thought....sitting inside playing video games is the WORST thing you can do right now, how do I know? Well like many I battle the black dog of depression, I am medicated most of the time, and battle everyday with getting out there and 'doing' some days it doesn't happen, but most days it does. I KNOW, though often I don't want to believe it, that sunshine, fresh air and exercise are all free and natural antidepressants, so I really fight to take advantage of them.

As to goals, heck sometimes you start with "I will go to the barn, and hug my horse" because they are the BEST therapy out there....don't have to ride, just to be with and care for them.....

I'm sure many people have lofty goals set, I keep mine manageable, achievable, just a small stretch from where we are, enough that I can move forward, achieve something and feel good, then set another few steps..

I do understand how hard it is to move forward, but unless you keep trying the small light at the end of the tunnel will not get any bigger.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I haven't been out to see him in a week or so, last weekend was beautiful weather and I was off but I was unable to bring myself to go ride. Winter is supposed to hit tomorrow, and I was going to go today but got caught up in a meeting and ran 90 min late coming home, so I won't have time to go today after all. I am not going to get to go ride before my birthday, even though 1/2 of the people whom I asked said they would, but 90% of them went over the weekend and remembered me enough to tag me in their facebook posts hoping I'll still get out. Plus the fact I feel like I am a joke to most people, and them tagging me in their posts proves it. The weather is turning bad, I got some more bad news about my father, a job I had lined up for some extra short termed money fell through and My wife and I got some crushing news.. so I haven't gotten any better but worse I'm afraid. Happy Birthday to me I guess:hide:


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope something positive comes your way soon.

I believe the only thing that keeps me going to my horse every day is that he is self care. 
I have to go or he won't get dinner, or checked over, hooves picked, or brushed, or cared for and about. Not to mention stall cleaning, arranging and getting feed, hay, and bedding.... I'm responsible for all of that and my horses' quality of life depends on it.

If it wasn't for self care I could skip a day, then once I did it would get easier and easier to skip more days. And so on.

Funny thing about Chief, and the barn. No matter how much I don't feel like getting ready to go or how late I am, as soon as I get there I am in the moment. I don't think about anything else, no stress, headaches seem to go away. And I am happy I went. It's very comforting, and is my sanctuary.

Maybe if you went on partial board you would get out to Ren every day.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

anndankev said:


> Funny thing about Chief, and the barn. No matter how much I don't feel like getting ready to go or how late I am, as soon as I get there I am in the moment. I don't think about anything else, no stress, headaches seem to go away. And I am happy I went. It's very comforting, and is my sanctuary.
> 
> Maybe if you went on partial board you would get out to Ren every day.


THIS, in spades.....2 years ago when I was down and scared of Fergie I had to make myself get ready and go ride, all the time telling myself that just getting there was a victory, and I didn't have to ride. At the time life at home was hard, all sorts of Kaka was being dumped on us, but just being at the barn I could feel it all melting away. Just spending time with the girl and in the barn made me feel so much better, every time. Making yourself go, and having no expectations is great therapy.
@gingerscout, sounds like life is throwing crap at you in heaps, without removing the buckets, hope it gets better soon...BUT and I know this sounds trite, but truly it has helped me so much....find a positive to think about, each post, each day, everyday, one positive thing......Finding that small nugget of light becomes a habit, and it makes life a lot easier to deal with.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

@gingerscout I'm so sorry things are so tough at the moment. Try see those 'tags' as a friendly gesture rather than a joke, I like to think they would not be so mean. Anyway better for you to think 'thats friendly' each time.

As I've said I don't suffer depression as some of you here do. But I get low when circumstances seem to beat me down. Sister and I went down to Taumarunui this weekend. Was supposed to visit DHs grave but my truck has developed what might be terminal problems so we could not risk an extra 10 or so hours driving. And I might have to take way less on the merc just to get rid of it, which means I get nothing out of it as some of the money is 'spoken for', but its the only real offer I've had. So I sure do get the desire for things to go right for once.


----------



## Debemeny (Apr 30, 2017)

Popping in just to say Ren and Patches are absolutely gorgeous! Love all the photos and hope they continue!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Bump still around kinda, some changed, some still the same, lots of snow...like 2 feet and some stupid cold temps. Waiting for it to warm up some so I can get into English lessons, and start practicing on Ren and see how he does.. so ready to move to where its warmer


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Warm is definitely something to look forward to. I can't wish it to soon though cos that would be wishing away our summer. 

Crazy summer it is, we have had strong winds and heavy rain for a week. The plus is that the soil here is sandy and doesn't turn into a bog


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

ShirtHotTeez said:


> ... The plus is that the soil here is sandy and doesn't turn into a bog



Definitely a plus I say. LOL

Sounds great to me, I am having to tread through the sucking mud here much to often. :music019:

So, wonder where there is a stall mucking emoji?


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah we have sand and Mud.. depending on where you are at, the mud is brutal. Hope to get my saddle soon and get everything else I need so I can start practicing English at home on my horse, when I learn something in lessons. Setting up goodbye rides with people in the next few months.. have 3-4 places I want to go and 5-6 people I want to ride with again before I leave. Finally going to get that Clydesdale ride too I think, which will be super awesome .. and a few pics of Ren just to update on him


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

saddle is supposed to be here tomorrow, pad on Monday, once I get measurement for girth I have people willing to send me one in droves. It's amazing I joined a plus sized riding group and spoke about how hard it was for someone like me to learn English, and the response was overwhelming . I have people fighting over who wants to continue my training once I move, 3 barns are like look me up when I get here ( willing to teach me everything from hunt seat to dressage to even Jumping) I never considered that thought I was too heavy, was told Nope by them all. Going to my 3rd lesson on Sunday.. still flopping around too much, but better than the 1st lesson.. ha ha. I posted what I needed saddle wise and I had 20 people offer me saddles, in my size ( IN MY BUDGET) again blew me away, I found people to ride with here and in Florida. I even turned down some free ones ( felt bad for just taking a free one I am willing to pay for it). I like this place a lot with lessons, although 72 miles away each way is getting old to drive very quickly. Once the snow melts I have another offer like 25 miles away for 15 bucks cheaper a lesson.. might try there too and see if I like it


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

That's really great news. Always nice to hear when social media is actually a force for good instead of evil :grin:

Are you taking lessons with your own horse or with school horses?


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

egrogan said:


> That's really great news. Always nice to hear when social media is actually a force for good instead of evil :grin:
> 
> Are you taking lessons with your own horse or with school horses?


school for now, but I wanted to get my own tack so I can practice at home on my horse


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I wish I had spent the past few years riding more horses- more shapes and sizes, different gaits, different attitudes- as I think it would have made me a much better rider. I love my own dearly, but when you only ride one horse for years and then climb on another one, you realize how you've learned everything there is to know about riding _that one horse_, but riding others requires different skills and strategies you don't necessarily have. I think what you're doing is really smart!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks.. my pad came today, not Tuesday like it was supposed to, gotta love shopping at Smart Pak.. always arrives early and easy to deal with each time I order.. Love the dark blue too I think it will look awesome on him, now waiting on the saddle, irons and stirrups and stirrup treads, then measure for a girth and then viola can try him out ( he's never wore an English saddle either) so might be interesting.. ha ha


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

egrogan said:


> I wish I had spent the past few years riding more horses- more shapes and sizes, different gaits, different attitudes- as I think it would have made me a much better rider. I love my own dearly, but when you only ride one horse for years and then climb on another one, you realize how you've learned everything there is to know about riding _that one horse_, but riding others requires different skills and strategies you don't necessarily have. I think what you're doing is really smart!


 I wish I had the opportunity to ride more horses myself, yet alas no one wants someone over 250 pounds to ride their horses anywhere in any shape or form, thus why I have to drive out of state for lessons.. oh well, still having fun


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

@gingerscout so happy to see these updates. Here is an exercise to help. Once you are mounted and you and Ren warmed up a bit stand in your stirrups with our arm out to your side (toward the middle of the ring) do not touch the horse or the saddle. This is hard to do! but helps balance.

Good luck with riding English - so fun to see someone on the way to meeting a goal.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

carshon said:


> @*gingerscout* so happy to see these updates. Here is an exercise to help. Once you are mounted and you and Ren warmed up a bit stand in your stirrups with our arm out to your side (toward the middle of the ring) do not touch the horse or the saddle. This is hard to do! but helps balance.
> 
> Good luck with riding English - so fun to see someone on the way to meeting a goal.


That is something I definitely will try


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Great turnaround there @gingerscout, you must have been sending out some positive vibes


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

saddle came, needs a good cleaning and oiling especially the stirrup leathers, stirrups I'll probably replace as they are rusty ( chrome rusting off them) and missing one tread, but looks like the pictures and was just as described, so I'm not upset in the least


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Not great posture/ riding pics but glad to be finally doing it.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

one stirrup leather didn't come back.. was cracked severely all the way through, the instructor said if I had mounted or put my weight on it it would have snapped, so adding them to the list of buys, I cleaned and oiled the heck out of the saddle today since it was raining.. found out it wasn't a cheap saddle, Made In England, imported, all leather, and was a custom size when it was made, lots of my riding friends/ vet said I scored big time on it. If I did or not remains to be seen, but I don't think personally that I did bad price wise, wether it is a name brand saddle or a no name..lol Need to get out and get girth measured so I can get one. and see how Ren likes it.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

living the dream!! awesome!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Good job! you look great! Riding Ren bareback will sure pay off transitioning to english


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I hope to go again next week and ride, they cancelled all schools in the area due to flooded roads, so I haven't been out to investigate myself. Last night they were pretty bad, we got 6-7 inches of rain in like 2-3 days. Still finding it funny that some people are going out of their way to purposely ignore me while "trying" to comment on everyone's posts in some other topics. I get it your upset I can finally do something you had fun telling me that I never could.. oh well. I deal with middle schoolers daily, your not going to stop me from posting or kill my fun


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Let's see, I am still around, The roads are still flooded from the bad storms. Been riding Ren more and more, and at a new barn for lessons, loving it. I got my tack on Ren for the first time the other day, and for his first time, he did great. I need to get a better pad, stirrup leathers and boots for my personal set for home, been riding in Western Boots and not so great..LOL. I even got myself a pair of breeches as the saddle I ride in for lessons costs well over 5k. annnd I don't want to scratch it..ha ha. I have been on 2 trail rides, hope to go on one next week, and have another lesson next week. I also plan on going on a day ride on the 22nd near Indy. In the past month and a half I have ridden more horses than Renegade, and he can smell them, gives me these looks like wth. I have ridden everything from a 13.3 pony to a 19 hand Clyde.. so I'm liking the experience, the whole posture change thing over western is taking some getting used to. I'll throw in some pics of ren, yes I know the saddle looks wonky in one pic, was just loose up there and not adjusted right, I think I need more of a build up pad for back of the saddle though.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Lookin' good!! Sounds like y'all are doing great! Keep going!


----------

